# Strange new icon in taskbar



## bronxboy (Oct 16, 2007)

Some days ago a strange new icon appeared in my taskbar (lower right of screen).
It is a grey octagon with two white curved arrows, one on top pointing left and the one at the bottom pointing right. In the center is a red horizontal "squiggle" is the closest I can come to describing it.
Unlike all the other icons in the tray no info appears when I scroll over it and nothing happens when I click on it.
It seems to be replicating itself! Today there are three of them.
Does anyone know what this is? Do I need to worry about it? How can I get rid of it?
Thanks, Bronxboy


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Check what runs at startup.
Start>run>type
msconfig
Startup tab.
Let us know what's listed.


----------



## bronxboy (Oct 16, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG.
> Check what runs at startup.
> Start>run>type
> msconfig
> ...


Thanks blues_harp28. I cant really type so I printscreened the startup menu (in 4 Shots) to paint and copied them to my documents. but I can't seem to be able to paste them into this message. I tried to send you a private e-mail but I'm not allowed to do that yet.
Or maybe you can tell me how to get the screen shots to you?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi once they are in Paint>then either paste or Ctrl-V


----------



## Mancow (Sep 30, 2007)

bronxboy said:


> Thanks blues_harp28. I cant really type so I printscreened the startup menu (in 4 Shots) to paint and copied them to my documents. but I can't seem to be able to paste them into this message. I tried to send you a private e-mail but I'm not allowed to do that yet.
> Or maybe you can tell me how to get the screen shots to you?


When they are in paint save them as a .jpg file to your desktop, then go to www.tinypic.com and upload the jpg file to the website. It will then give you a URL to the photo you uploaded. Post that url here.


----------



## dtiman (Oct 28, 2007)

The very same icon appeared on my computer this morning when I rebooted. I checked the startup menu and didn't see anything unusual, but I don't know what all is supposed to be in there anyway, so I might not recognize something out of place.

Hope is isn't something malicious, but it probably is, isn't it?

Thanks for any information!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Let us know what is running in msconfig.

http://www.netsquirrel.com/msconfig
http://sysinfo.org/startuplist.php


----------



## dtiman (Oct 28, 2007)

There are now 2 of the mysterious icons in my system tray - it replicated just like it did for Bronxboy.

Items that are checked in my MSconfig startup are:

No ads
scan registry
task monitor
system tray
system tray - norton systemworks
load power profile (twice)
HPDJ utility (printer)
Symantec core LC
Nprotect (twice)
symantec netdriver monitor
Zone labs client
ccApp
script blocking
NPF monitor
true vector (zone labs)
ccEvtmge
ccSetmgr
ALU scheduler
Exitlauncher2 (digital camera software)
msoffice startup


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi minimum needed for Win ME.
ScanRegistry.
SystemTray.
StateMgr.
Load Power Profile [once]
Anti-virus program. Symantec.
Firewall. Zonelabs.

Uncheck the others>apply>ok>reboot.
Let us know if they stay unchecked.


----------



## dtiman (Oct 28, 2007)

I unchecked all items except those you specified, and the "mysterious" icons did not return upon rebooting. And, yes, the others stayed unchecked.

Do you have any ideas about what the icons were? I'm very curious!

Thanks for your assistance! I will let you know if the icons return.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check.
http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/ccevtmgr.exe.html
http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/ccsetmgr.exe.html
http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/ccapp.exe.html
http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/nprotect.exe.html
ALU scheduler is also linked to Symantec.


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

all those programs that start up with Windows I am surprised that you are not complaining that your machine is slow. Kick out all Nortons and Symantecs, actually de-install them although that is an adventure on its own, sprevent the cc's, scriptblocking, the Office Start-up and the Exitlauncher and install just AVG Antivir. You will be surprised how much faster your machine becomes if you call only the programs that you actually need at that moment. Especially Norton is a resource muncher.


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

http://www.download.com/Avira-AntiVir-PersonalEdition-Classic/3000-2239_4-10745467.html?tag=lst-0-1

or here, but that nowadays is only for XP & co:

http://www.free-av.com/antivirus/allinonen.html


----------



## The Mom (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm having the same issue as others in this thread. I've followed the directions regarding the msconfig - the checks did not come back but the icon is still there -- can you help identify it and tell me how to get rid of it? See attachment.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
What happens when you right click in it?


----------



## The Mom (Jun 20, 2008)

nothing -- there is no information when I hover over it either

I've also done ad-aware and spybot run and recently defragged the computer


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi post a list of what you have running in msconfig>startup tab.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi, *The Mom*,

Please read this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/5782618-post1.html

and my post in it:

http://forums.techguy.org/5788637-post24.html

Ben.


----------

